
The hellish future of Las Vegas in the climate crisis - gpresot
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/sep/02/las-vegas-climate-crisis-extreme-heat-hellish-future
======
dmh2000
if Vegas becomes like this, then Phoenix is in big trouble.

------
aiscapehumanity
New vegas but instead of rads its ambient heat and thirst meter

